# CSKA vs Maccabi



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

these are the best 2 teams in Europe right now, but which is better

EDIT: i voted Maccabi


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

I have my opinion, biased or not... but I will not vote! :grinning: I'm superstitious...


----------



## atlas70 (Aug 5, 2004)

Climamio Bologna and Efes Pilsen only teams can beat CSKA in Final Four at Moskov. Maccabi cant reach CSKA's playing level. Except if CSKA play bad...

Because CSKA can make a solid defance when they need and CSKA can play high level offence always. Maccabi can play high level offence but their defence one of the worst in Euroleague. Especiality when they play against a strong defensive team, they always live trouble. Example, i dont know how many times Efes Pilsen beat them in Tel Aviv , even Efes's bad times too... 
so, Climamio and Efes have strong defence with normal level offence. 

Another example for CSKA. Ulker has been best defensive team in eurolegue when they played with CSKA in Moskov. They played their season high percentage in first half. Score: 43 - 42 CSKA !

In second half, they tried to make solid defence against CSKA. CSKA played same with Ulker. They made defence... Score: 90 - 77 CSKA !!! (until last 1-2 minutes, margin more than 17 too)


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>atlas70</b>!
> Climamio Bologna and Efes Pilsen only teams can beat CSKA in Final Four at Moskov. Maccabi cant reach CSKA's playing level. Except if CSKA play bad...
> 
> Because CSKA can make a solid defance when they need and CSKA can play high level offence always. Maccabi can play high level offence but their defence one of the worst in Euroleague. Especiality when they play against a strong defensive team, they always live trouble. Example, i dont know how many times Efes Pilsen beat them in Tel Aviv , even Efes's bad times too...
> ...


Funny. "Maccabi can't reach"? maybe you know what you're talking about... and maybe it's easy to say about a team that was in the hardest group (as is the opinion of most) yet again (I’m talking about Maccabi... ), and has a record of 4-10.. in comparison with a team that was in group C, and has a clean record.. with all due respect. And maybe cska has changed from last season, but also the same stuff were said about her then, and we saw how it ended..  so I would not past my judgment till end of top 16 at least...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

don't worry TigerL.... this is sort of phenomenon: :yes: 

CSKA 14-0

...

Climamio 12-2

Efes 12-2

...

Maccabi 10-4 -damn, they must suck bad!!!! :laugh: 


but comparing the results from 3 different group doesn't hold on for long... especially when in top16 Benneton and Panathinaikos start dominating eventhough they've only had 8-6 score in their group (believe me, they will)  ...
and Maccabi is probably the only team that can beat CSKA under the rim with Baston and Vujcic... I have a feeling CSKA will miss Victor Alexander and his hustling quite badly in one stage of euroleague...


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

CSKA fo sho...


----------

